# Suche Filme Abenteuer und Schatzsuche



## Niza (23. Januar 2013)

Tachjen Leute,
Ich wollte Fragen ob ihr mir noch ein paar Abenteuerfilme , Schatzsucherfilme empfehlen könnt.
Sie sollten schon ein Happy End haben.
Dabei sollten sie schon von 0 Jahre bis aller höchstens maximal 16 Jahre liegen.
Am besten wäre von 0 - 12 Jahre.

z.B. wie die Goonies oder Ein Schatz zum verlieben.

Welche ich schon kenne und habe sind diese:
Die Goonies 
Ein Schatz zum verlieben
Die Reise zur geheimnissvollen Insel
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde
Kim und die Wölfe
Die Insel der Abenteuer
Sahara
Gefährliche Wildniss

Kennt ihr noch irgendeinen den ihr mir empfehlen könnt?

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Ceralion (24. Januar 2013)

Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter- ab 12 mit Nicolas Cage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2013)

Dann fehlt noch das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches. Dann noch Into the Blue oder Indiana Jones ( ab 16 ), Lara Croft - Tomb Raider


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2013)

Der Flug des Phoenix, Jurassic Park?, Drei Musketiere ( akt. Film )?, der goldene Kompass, die Narnia Reihe, Fluch der Karibik, Forbidden Kingdom, In 80 Tagen um die Welt ( Jackie Chan ), Nachts im Museum, Der rosarote Panther ...

Upps ein Doppelpost


----------



## Niza (28. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten

Da sind ein paar Filme dabei die ich mir auf jedenfall mal ansehen werde und die ich noch nicht kenne.

Wem noch einer einfällt ich bin für alles offen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Lexx (28. Januar 2013)

Die Suche nach dem goldenen.. ??? 
(mit Michael Douglas und.. glaub die junge Nicole Kidman)


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Januar 2013)

Indiana Jones muss man gesehen haben. Referenz Schatzsucherfilm


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Januar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Die Suche nach dem goldenen.. ???
> (mit Michael Douglas und.. glaub die junge Nicole Kidman)



Kathleen Turner.


----------



## MOD6699 (29. Januar 2013)

Die Suche nach den Juwel von Nil oder so heißt einer davon gibts auch 2.

Auch seeeehr empfehlenswert "Piraten" mit Walter Matthau!


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. Januar 2013)

King of California mit Michael Douglas.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2013)

20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer, Stand by me, Gesprengte Ketten?, King Kong, Robin Hood, African Queen, Fitzcarraldo, Herr der Ringe, Into the wild, Cast away, Papillion, 1492 – Die Eroberung des Paradieses, Insel der Abenteuer, Ruf der Wildnis, Eragon, Lohn der Angst, Lawrence von Arabien, Gladiator, ( Satire: Ritter der Kokusnuss, das Leben des Brain ), Auf der Flucht, Der unsichtbare Dritte, 2 Glorreiche Halunken, Oben, Die Mumie, Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde, Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel, Gefahr aus dem Weltraum, Meuterei auf dem Snickers ähh auf der Bounty, Das große Rennen rund um die Welt, Der Dieb von Bagdad / Sindbads siebente Reise, Musketier mit Hieb und Stich, Amy und die Wildgänse, Kampf der Titanen, Zorro, Münchhausen, Die Nibelungen, Navigator ( Flug des Navigators ), Die Schatzinsel, der Seewolf usw usw


----------



## Niza (30. Januar 2013)

Wow soviele Filme .

sehr schön .
Danke für eure Hilfe

Mfg:
Niza


----------

